# Had to return it..



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't deal with the dead pixel and light bleeds that's yellow... the light got worst as more sides turned yellowish.

Soooooo sucks that Sams club has none to replace so I decided that I am gonna sit this round out for now and let Google/asus fix what needs to be fix or wait till a new batch comes out.. 
Not that I didn't try to call around but no one had any in stock







oh well ..

Waiting begins.

P.s. not a rant by the way lol. Just bummed out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I couldn't deal with the dead pixel and light bleeds that's yellow... the light got worst as more sides turned yellowish.
> 
> Soooooo sucks that Sams club has none to replace so I decided that I am gonna sit this round out for now and let Google fix what needs to be fix or wait till a new batch comes out..
> Not that I didn't try to call around but no one had any in stock
> ...


Completely understandable. I wouldn't deal with it either.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always bought Asus laptops and never had screen issues but surprised me with their screen selection unless its a new screen oh well.

I feel like rev 2 nexus 7 on its way eh? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

